# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  سؤال وجواب في مناهج البحث العلمي؟

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سـ1 عرف البحث العلمي لغة واصطلاحاً، وبيان مدلوله، وخصائصه، وأقسامه، والكلام على كل قسم، وما الهدف الرئيسي من البحث العلمي؟*

*تعريف البحث العلمي:*
في اللغة: هو الفحص والاثارة والطلب والتنقيب.
وفي الاصطلاح: البحث عن مجهول.

*شرح التعريف:*
والفحص أن يقوم الباحث بدخول المكتبة، ويبحث في بطون الكتب عن نقطة معينة، ويعمد إلى إثارة المادة العلمية، وفحصها، وأخذ القوي فيها، وطرح الضعيف منها.

*خصائص البحث العلمي:*
*1-الموضوعيّة:* وهذه الخاصيّة تعني أن يكون الباحث ملتزماً بالمقاييس العلميّة الدقيقة؛ حيث يعمل على وضع كلّ الحقائق والأدلّة التي تدعم وتقوّي وجهة نظره، وعليه أيضاً أن يذكر الحقائق التي قد تتعارض مع حقائقه وتصوراته، على أن تكون النتيجة التي توصّل إليها منطقية، وأن يعترف بالنتائج التي استخلصها حتى لو خالفت رأيه الذي بنى عليه بحثه. 
*2 -اعتماد الأساليب الصحيحة والهادفة*: وهذه الخاصيّة تعني أن يعمل الباحث على دراسة المشكلة التي يطرحها من كلّ الجوانب، وأن يجد حلّاً لها، على أن يستخدم طرقاً علميّة وهادفة تساعده في الوصول للنتائج المطلوبة.
*3 -اعتماد القواعد العلميّة كأساس:* يجب على الباحث أن يُراعي في بحثه الأساليب العلميّة التي تعتمد على قواعد علميّة مطلوبة بشكل كبير خلال البحث في الموضوع، وإنّ إغفال أو إهمال أيّ من هذه القواعد يخلّ بشكل كبير بالنتائج التي سيتوصّل إليها الباحث في النهاية.
*4 -الانفتاح الفكريّ*: وهذه الخاصية تتطلّب من الباحث أن يحاول معرفة الحقيقة فقط، دون أن يخلط بين أفكاره والتزاماته ومعتقداته، بمعنى ألا يكون متزمتاً في طرح رؤية واحدة فقط من منطلق تفكيره وحده، ويجب أن يكون ذا عقليّة متفتحة على كلّ الأفكار الأخرى التي قد تعارضه، حتى لو لم تعجبه. 
*5 -عدم إصدار أحكام نهائيّة متسرعة*: من أهمّ خصائص البحث العلميّ ألا يتسرّع الباحث في إصدار الأحكام، وعليه أن يتأنّى بدرجة كبيرة قبل أن يُصدر حكماً من الأحكام، والتي في النهاية يجب أن تكون مستندةً إلى براهين وحجج، وأن يعمل على إثبات نظريته التي بنى بحثه عليها.
*6-الانتاج والاستنتاج لأن البحث الذي لا يصل إلى نتيجة يعتبر بحث قاصر لا قيمة.*

*أقسام البحث العلمي:* 
يشتمل البحث العلمي على شقين:
1-كتابة موضوع مستقل.
2-دراسة وتحقيق مخطوط من المخطوطات.

إذا كان البحث العلمي هو البحث عن المجهول، فلابد من الاستعانة بما يوصل إلى ذلك المجهول، من خلال الانترنت، وغيرها ثم لا بد من إقامة الدليل على هذا المجهول، أو الجديد الذي يحل به مشكلة في الحديث الشريف وعلومه.
إذا كان البحث العلمي عن شيء معلوم، لن يكون له قيمة، إنما يكون البحث عن شيء مجهول (جديد) يخرج بنتائج تساعد في حل مشكلة في مادة الحديث وعلومه.
الباحث إذا كان بحثه عن مجهول في مخطوط ما، عليه أن يوكد ما وصل إليه بالأدلة القاطعة، مع توثيق المعلومات من الكتب الأخرى. 

*الهدف الرئيسي من البحث العلمي:*
الهدف الرئيسيّ من البحث العلميّ تقديم حلول للمشكلات الموجودة في مجال تخصص الباحث، كما إنّه يساعد في زيادة إثراء معرفة الباحث في مجال تخصصه، وكذلك فإنّ هناك أهدافاً أخرى للأبحاث منها الوصف، والتفسير، والتنبّؤ، والضبط، والتحكم على مشكلة ما.

*سـ2 ما هي مؤهلات الباحث، وشروطه؟*
*المؤهلات:*
*يجب أن تتوفر لديه الإمكانيات، والمؤهلات العلمية، والتدريبية المناسبة*، كحصوله على شهادة جامعية، وتدربه على العديد من الموضوعات كعلم المكتبات، بالإضافة إلى إتقانه للمعلومات والمنطق وغيرها من الأمور. 

*شروط الباحث:*
هناك العديد من الصفات التي يجب أن تتوافر في الباحث العلمي، حتى يكون أهل للقيام بكتابة البحث العلمي وهي: 
*1 -يجب أن يكون همه الأول والأخير عند كتابة البحث العلمي، هو حصوله على الكمال* وإصداره بطريقة مميزة للقارئين، وتجنّب الاهتمام بحصوله على الشهادة العلمية في وقت قياسي. 
*2 -اتصافه بالتواضع عند التعامل مع الآخرين*، والابتعاد كل البعد عن التكبر والغرور، وأن يتمتع برحابة صدر عند التعرض للنقد من قبل الآخرين. 
*3 -التمتع بسرعة البديهة وقوّة الملاحظة*، بحيث يكون قادراً على الربط بين الأفكار، والموازنة فيما بينها عن طريق استخدام الموازين الثابتة، ويكون له قدرة عالية على استنتاج النتائج الصائبة، ويهيئ نفسه للتركيز المستمر عند القيام بجمع المعلومات الضرورية وتحليلها. 
*4 -وجود الرغبة الداخلية لدى الكاتب في التعمق الشديد في موضوع البحث* الذي يقوم بكتابته، فهذه الرغبة تعدّ من العوامل المساعدة في تحقيق النجاح للبحث، وهي ضرورة من ضروراته.
*5 -الإلمام الواسع بمعلومات البحث*، وذلك من خلال توافر الإمكانيات والقدرات لديه، بالإضافة إلى وجود القدرة العالية لديه عند قيامه باختيار موضوع بحثه، بناءً على خبراته وتجاربه والقراءات العميقة والشاملة للعديد من الموضوعات. 
*6 -القدرة العالية على الكتابة بطريقة مرتبة ومتسلسلة للمعلومات*، ويكون ذلك من خلال البدء بكتابة المواضيع السهلة إلى الأكثر صعوبة، ومن المعلومات البسيطة إلى الأكثر تعقيداً، ومن ثم الانتقال من المعلومات الظاهرة إلى المعلومات المخفية، ومن المتفق عليه إلى غير المتفق عليه، ومن المستوى العام إلى المستوى الخاص، بالإضافة إلى الانتقال من المعلومات القديمة إلى المعلومات الحديثة. 
*7 -التحلي بالصبر:* لضرورة للعودة إلى المصادر والمراجع التي تمّ اللجوء إليها عند كتابة بحثه، والاستمرار في القيام بكل ما هو ضروري لحين الوصول إلى النتائج المطلوبة. 
*8 -التجرد من الآراء الشخصية عند كتابة الموضوع*، والنظر إلى موضوع البحث بطريقة غير منحازة. 
*9 -تجنب التشهير والسخرية بالآخرين،* فيما يخص بالأعمال العلمية التي يقومون بها، بهدف النقد البناء.

*سـ3 ما هي أنواع مناهج البحث؟ وهل يجوز ادخال التجربة في البحث الوصفي؟*
*المنهج الاستقرائي*: يبدأ هذا المنهج بالتدرج من الجزء إلى الكل، ويعتمد على التحقق بالملاحظة الدقيقة، والمنظمة التي تخضع للتجريب، والتحكّم في متغيّراتها المتعدّدة. 
*المنهج الوصفي*: ويستخدم في البحوث التي تختص في العلوم السلوكيّة، والتربية والاجتماعيّة.
1-المنهج الوصفي الاستقرائي هو:
أن يقرأ الباحث في كل ما كتب في الموضوع قيد البحث، فيقرأ كل ما كتب قديما وحديثا، مثال ذلك الإمام ابن حجر وجهوده في علم الحديث، فنقوم بتوصيف العصر الذي عاش فيه، سياسيا، واجتماعيا، وعلميا، واقتصاديا.
*المنهج التاريخي:* وهذا المنهج يعتمد على الأحداث التي وقعت في الماضي، ويقوم بتحليلها، وفهمها، وتفسيرها، على أسس منطقية. 
ويتم جمعه من تاريخ الامم والملوك والمدن والقرى ويستعين بذلك من تاريخ المحدثين
*البحث التجريبي:* ويستخدم هذا المنهج في استخدام التجارب العلمية لدراسة ما، ودراسة متغيراتها. 
هو بحث قائم على التجربة ويكون في الكليات العلمية.
◄ وهناك مناهج أخرى: مثل المنهج الفلسفي، والمسحي، والاستنباطي، والاستردادي.

*هل يجوز ادخال التجربة في البحث الوصفي؟*
نعم يجوز إذا كان الباحث سوف يصل الي نتيجة جديدة لم يسبق إليها كالإعجاز في أحاديث النبي (صلي الله عليه وسلم) تقوم عليه تجارب، تدل على صدق ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه تعإلى.

*سـ4 ما هي الأدوات التي يحتاج إليها الباحث؟*
*أدوات يحتاج إليها الباحث:*
1-المرشد الأكاديمي.
2-المشرف.
3-كثرة القراءة والاطلاع خاصة في مواد الحديث وعلومه.
4-أن تكون متفننا في الكتابة على الحاسب الإلى عالما بخطوط الحاسب.
5-أن تكون ملما بعلامات الترقيم والإملاء وهذه صنعة هامة جدا.

*سـ5 من هو المرشد الأكاديمي؟ وماذا تعرف عنه؟*
هو استاذ من استاذة القسم، متخصص في العلم الذي تدرس فيه، له دراسات عميقة في هذا الفرع بالتحديد.
والمرشد يساعد الطالب في اختيار موضوعه، ولا يختار له موضوع، هو يقدم له يد العون فقط، ولا يختار له، ولا يجبره على اختيار موضوع معين، ويساعده في اختيار عنوان البحث، وكتابة الخطة، كتابة دقيقة، ليصل مع الطالب إلى الغاية المنشودة، وهي موافقة القسم على الموضوع ان شاء الله.

*سـ6 ما هي صفات* *المشرف؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين المرشد الأكاديمي؟*
المشرف يعين من قبل القسم بعد موافقة القسم على الموضوع.
له الحق في نقد الموضوع، والتعليق عليه، وأن يزيد على الخطة عناصر، أو حذف عناصر منها.
المشرف يكون صاحب قراءة واسعة، وله دراسات سابقة، وأبحاث متميزة ومتجددة، وبذلك يستحق الإشراف لكي ينتج مع الطالب نتاج علمي محقق تحقيق أكاديمي.
وبين المرشد والمشرف عموم وخصوص:
العموم ان الاثنان نوع من الاشراف والمساعدة.
ويختلفان عن بعض بأن المرشد غير رسمي، والمشرف رسمي. 
إن المرشد الأكاديمي يبقى معك حتى تسجيل موضوعك، والموافقة عليه، وينتهي عمله بموافقة القسم على موضوعك.
أما المشرف يتبنى هذا الموضوع حتى موعد المناقشة.

*سـ7 ما هي مكونات كتابة البحث؟*
1-عنوان البحث
2-خطة البحث
3-المقدمة
4-الأصل والحاشية
5-الخاتمة والنتائج
6-المصادر والمراجع
7-الفهارس 

*سـ8 ما هي الأمور التي يجب مراعاتها عند اختيار عنوان الرسالة؟*
على الطالب أن يختار عنوان رسالته مراعيا الآتي: 
1-أن يكون مفصحا عن موضوعه.
2-أن تتبين منه حدود الموضوع وأبعاده.
3-ألا يتضمن ما ليس داخلا في الموضوع.
4-إيحاؤه بالأفكار الرئيسة بصورة ذكية.
5-عنوان يدل على قضيتك، ويوصلك إلى النتيجة.
*تنبيه:*
ـ الطالب يختار عنوانه بعد قراءة واسعة في الموضوع الذي يبحث فيه، وما يتصل بموضوعه، سواء كانت مؤلفات قديمة، أو معاصرة في هذا الفن.
ـ أن يكون العنوان جديد، وإن كان كتب في هذا الموضوع، وتم بحثه من قبل ذلك، لكن أنت ستصل لحول متميزة ان شاء الله.

*سـ9 ما هي عناصر كتابة خطة البحث؟*
عناصر خطة البحث ستة تتمثل في الآتي: 
*1-أهمية الموضوع:* تتكلم فيها عن لب موضوعك، وقد يطلب منك القسم بإتيان نماذج لبيان هذه الأهمية، ليرى القسم هل أنت فاهم لمشكلتك، وتسطيع إيجاد حل لها أم لا؟ 
*2-أسباب اختيار الموضوع*: يجب عليك أن تذكر الأسباب التي جعلتك تختار هذا الموضوع، وأن تكون دقيقا عند كتابة الأسباب.
ولا يجوز نقل أسباب من رسائل سابقة لأنه قد تكون بعض الأسباب بعيدة عن بحثك تماما، ولو كان الموضوع مسجل في القسم وموزع على الطلاب واعطاك القسم أسباب لذكرها، لا تذكرها بل عليك بالقراءة الموسعة في موضوعك، وكتابة أسباب مقنعة من عندك حتى لو فرض الكتاب عليك.
*3-الدراسات السابقة:* يجب على الباحث الاطلاع على الدراسات السابقة التي كتبت في هذا الموضوع، وعليه ان يبين الفرق بين رسالته، والدراسات السابقة، وهذا مهم لبيان ما هو الجديد، والمميز في عملك عن الأعمال السابقة، وأن نتيجتك ستكون حتما مختلفة عن نتائج الدراسات السابقة.
*4-مشكلة البحث*: هي القضية التي تبحث أنت عنها، وتريد لتصل إلى نتائج جديدة، وحل لقضيتك. مثال: كلمة لين عند علماء الجرح والتعديل، ماذا قال العلماء في لين هذا، ما موقف المدراس المتشددة والمعتدلة والمتساهلة من هذه الكلمة؟
*5-منهجك في العمل:* الطريقة وخطوات العمل التي سار عليها الطالب أثناء البحث مع بيان نوع البحث، هل هو المنهج الوصفي أو الاستنباطي أو الجامع بينهما، ويكتب المنهج بعد الانتهاء من الرسالة.
ملاحظات:
(أ)-في الخطة تكتب ان منهجك استقرائي فقط، لأنك ستذكر منهجك بعد ذلك بالتفصيل.
(ب)-لو طلب منك القسم عند قراءة الخطة ذكر الخطوات التي اتبعتها في المنهج تذكر عنصرين أو ثلاثة.
(ج)-بعد ان تنتهي من رسالتك ستكتب منهجك بالتفصيل، وتذكر ما سرت عليه خطوة خطوة، وتفعل مع المنهج نماذج لما سرت عليه في الرسالة. 
(د)-في آخر الخطة اكتب هذه الخطة قابلة للتعديل أثناء العمل حتى يتسنى لك حذف أو اضافة بعض العناصر.
*6-المراجع الأصيلة للبحث*: أو مصادرك الأصيلة هي الكتاب الذي تحققه، أو اخترت موضوعا منه للبحث فيه، وأيضا الكتب التي ألفها المؤلفون في زمن الكتاب، والذين كتبوا في نفس الموضوع قبلك، كل هذا يعتبر مصدر اصيل لك. مثال: كتاب غاية الأحكام فهذا الكتاب يسمى مصدر أصليا، والكتب التي ألفها المؤلفون في هذا الزمن في أحاديث الأحكام، والذين كتبوا في أحاديث الأحكام فلان، ومن سبقه، ومن جاء بعده، كل هذا يعتبر مراجع اصيلة لك، تسجل في بداية الخطة.

* سـ10: كيف تصل إلى مصادرك ومراجعك؟* 
من خلال الاطلاع على فهارس المكتبات والمراكز العلمية، والرسائل الجامعية، والبحوث المتخصصة، والاطلاع على الموسوعات العلمية، ودوائر المعارف، والنشرات العلمية، فمن خلال ما سبق ذكره يمكن للباحث أن يقتنى مراجعه، وأن يحدد مصادر بحثه التي لها صلة مباشرة بموضوعه، أو تكون قريبة الصلة به. 

* سـ11: ما الفرق بين المصادر والمرجع؟*
لا بد أن نعلم أولا أن هناك مدارس متعددة في التفرقة بين المصادر والمراجع، فمنهم من يعتبرهم واحد، ومنهم من يفرق بينهم.
◄ والمدرسة المعاصرة في المناقشات الحديثية تجعل هناك فرق بين المصدر، والمرجع، لمعرفة هل الطالب فاهم أم لا؟
*المصدر:* 
1 ـ هو الكتاب الأساسي القديم التي الفه الأئمة في مادة علمية معينة، ستأخذ أنت منها جزئية منها للبحث والتحري، وعلى سبيل المثال التعارض والترجيح في الأحاديث النبوية.
2 -أن تجمع كل الكتب القديمة التي تكلمت عن التعارض والترجيح كمادة أصولية، ومادة تحليلية، فالكتب التي تكلمت عن التعارض والترجيح في السنة مثل كتب مصطلح الحديث مصدر أصلى، والكتب التي حللت التعارض والترجيح بين الأحاديث النبوية، وذكرت آرائها مصدر أصلى أيضا.
*أما المرجع:*
1 -كل من كتب في التعارض والترجيح بعد هذه الكتب الأصيلة من المحللين والناقدين ممن عاشوا معنا أو سبقونا بعشرات السنين، وتكلموا في هذا الموضوع اجعل كتبهم مراجع.
2-وبالنسبة لمن يفرق بين المصدر والمرجع تريد من الطالب عند ذكرهم ترتيبهم من حيث الاقدم ثم القديم ثم الحديث فترتيب الكتب هكذا يثبت ان الطالب فاهم للفرق بين المصدر والمرجع.
3-بعض الاساتذة يعتبر المصدر والمرجع واحد ولا يفرق بينهم.
4-وبعض الأساتذة يقول: إن المصدر الأصلي هو الكتاب الذي تبحث فيه فقط، ومن جاء بعده من المحللين، والنقاد يعتبر مراجع. 
وكل هذا يرجع إلى اختلاف المدارس.

*سـ12 ما الكيفية التي تكتب بها المصادر في الهوامش؟ وما الهدف منها؟*
هناك طريقتين لكتابة المصادر في الهوامش:
1-الطريقة التفصيلية.
2-الطريقة الموجزة ثم التفصيلية في الفهارس.
*والهدف من كتابة المصادر: الأمانة العلمية، والدلالة على تبحر الباحث في القراءة والاطلاع.

يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*سـ13 ما هي الأمور التي يجب مراعاتها -(تحتويها)-عند كتابة مقدمة البحث؟*
لابد ان تحتوي المقدمة على الأمور التالية: 
*1-تحديد موضوع البحث* الذي يتصدى الباحث لعرضه ومناقشته.
*2-الإشارة إلى قيمة البحث* وأهميته.
3-شرح *الأسباب التي أدت إلى الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع*.
*4-التنويه للقارئ عن الأفاق المتعددة للبحث.*
*5-إعطاء ملخص للبحث، عن الطرق التي أمكن القيام بها للحصول على النتائج* التي توصل إليها البحث.
*6-تحديد المنهج الذي سلكه الباحث في معالجة موضوعات البحث.*
*7-تحديد معاني المصطلحات التي جرى استعمالها خلال عرض البحث*، وبيان المقصود منها.
*8-الدراسات، والأعمال العلمية السابقة التي أسهمت في تطور الموضوع*، وخصائص كل، لتتبين المقارنة من خلال ذلك بينها وبين الإضافة الجديدة التي أضافها الباحث.
*9-التقسيم الأساسي لموضوعات البحث.*
*10-يفترض في المقدمة أن تكون ذات صلة وثيقة بموضوع الرسالة*، لأنه تعد البداية الحقيقية للبحث، وأن تحرر في أسلوب علمي متين، بحيث تكسب اهتمام القارئ، كما ينبغي أن تكون توضيحا لأفكار البحث، وإعطاء صورة مصغرة عنه، وترتيبها ترتيبا منطقيا يتذوقه القارئ من خلال استعراضه لها. 

*سـ14ما المقصود بالأصل والحاشية؟ مع ذكر اهم الأمور التي يجب مراعاتها في كتابة الهوامش؟*
كل موضوع له أصل وحاشية أو هامش، وكذلك تحقيق المخطوط له أصل وهامش.
*اولا: ما هو أصل الموضوع، وما هو الهامش؟*
*أصل الموضوع:* هو ما تم جمعه من المادة العلمية.
وإذا كنت تحقق مخطوطا فان أصل الموضوع يكون 3 أسطر من المخطوط الذي تحققه في كل صفحة من صفحات البحث، وهذا لأن 3 أسطر من أصل المخطوط قد يكون بها: 
1-حديث يحتاج إلى تخريج.
2-معلومة تحتاج إلى توثيق.
3 -الفاظ تحتاج شرح وبيان.
4 -مقابلة تلك النسخة بغيرها.
وتلك الجزئيات الأربع تكون في هامش المخطوط، وحتى يكفيني الهامش اخذ 3 أسطر فقط من المخطوط.... ولذلك هامش المخطوط أكبر وأوسع من هامش الموضوع بكثير، وأحيانا الهامش يحتاج إلى تكملة في الصفحة التي تليها فما الطريقة؟
نكتب في أعلى الصفحة نقط تدل على فراغ مكان الأصل هكذا، ويكون بهذا الشكل فراغ......................  ...........  وخط __________________ ثم أكمل بقية الهامش (الحاشية) تحت هذا الخط...
*وهذا الخط يسمى البحر الفاصل* لابد من وجوده لأنه يفصل بين الأصل والهامش.
الأصل يكتب بمقاس خط مختلف عن الحاشية فمثلا الأصل بمقاس 18 فتكون الحاشية بمقاس أصغر 12 أو 14
وبعض المناقشين يطالبك بتكبير الخط من أجل ظروفه النظرية

*سـ15 ما هي كيفية ترقيم الأصل والحاشية؟*
هناك عدة طرق لترقيم الأصل والحاشية: 
1-ترقيم الأصل والحاشية كل صفحة بمفردها، لا علاقة لها بالصفحة التي تليها.
2-ترقيم أصل وحاشية كل فصل مستقل بذاته.
3-ترقيم أصل وحاشية كل الرسالة، من أولها إلى أخرها برقم مسلسل.
4-كتابة هامش (حاشية) كل فصل في صفحات مستقلة أخر الفصل.
5-كتابة الهوامش (الحواشي) بنفس أرقام الأصل في أخر الرسالة بجزء مستقل بذاته.

*سـ16 ما هي خاتمة البحث، والنتائج؟*
والنتائج هي: المادة العلمية الجديدة التي تُوصِل إليها من خلال هذا البحث بالأدلة التي ساقها، وتوصل إلى نتائج أكثر من النتائج التي توصل إليها من سبقوه في هذا الكتاب، أو هذا الفن، أو من علق على هذا الفن بتعليقات تؤدي إلى ضياع هذا الفن، ويذكر نتائج مهمة توصل إليها، تؤدي إلى إثراء المادة العلمية ويعنصر هذه النتائج في عناصر.
*فالخاتمة هي النتيجة المنطقية* لكل ما جرى عرضه ومناقشته، وهي المساهمة الأصيلة، والإضافة العلمية الجديدة التي تنسب للباحث.
*فالخاتمة تعلن فيها الأحكام وتقرر النتائج.* 
وهي الجزء النهائي في نصوص الرسالة الذي يترك الانطباع الأخير لدى القارئ تحتاج إلى عناية شديدة في ترتيب الأفكار، وجودة الصياغة، واختيار الجمل، والعبارات، يحس القارئ من خلالها أنه وصل إلى نهاية البحث بطريقة طبيعية، متدرجة دون تكلف.
*البحث كله لا يعنى شيئاً إذا لم يكن له نتيجة، أو نتائج لها قيمتها العلمية*، أو الفكرية أو الاجتماعية.

*سـ17 تكلم عن ثبت (قائمة) المصادر والمراجع؟*
يذكر الطالب في نهاية رسالته على كل الكتب (المصادر) التي استفاد منها خلال دراسته للبحث، 
1-قائمة (ثبت) المصادر والمراجع هذا تختلف تماما عن سابقتها التي كانت مجرد خطوة أولى في سبيل الإعداد للبحث، واستكشاف مَظان وجوده، فإن القائمة الأولى التي تكتب في البداية أثناء الخطة مجرد قائمة لكل كتاب يظن به وجود معلومات متصلة بموضوعات الرسالة، في حين أن قائمة المصادر الأخيرة (التي تكتب في نهاية البحث) يجب أن تحتوي على المصادر، والمراجع التي جرى اعتمادها واقتباس الباحث منها فقط.

*سـ18 كيف يرتب الباحث المصادر؟*
ينبغي أن ترتب المصادر على الحروف الأبجدية أو على حسب الفنون.

*سـ19 هل يكون على الترتيب الأبجدي على حسب المؤلف أم على حسب الكتاب؟*
ينبغي أن يتبع الباحث ما سار عليه في الهوامش فيلتزم به في الفهارس من ذكر المؤلف ثم اسم الكتاب.

*سـ20 كيف يتم عمل الفهارس؟*
كتابة فهارس الآيات والأحاديث النبوية في البحث: 
أولا: الآيات: يكتب الباحث في الفهارس الرقم المسلسل ثم الآية، ثم السورة، ثم الآية ثم رقم الصفحة، ويجب عليه كتابة الآية كاملة، وإن كان الباحث سوف يكتب جزء من الآية ينبغي ألا يترك باقي الآية حتى لا يقع في مشكلة دينية، وإذا كان عنده أكثر من آية فإنه يكتب الأولى، ويقول: من آية رقم كذا إلى آية رقم كذا.
*ثانيا: الأحاديث النبوية**:* يكتب الباحث رقم المسلسل، ثم طرف الحديث، ثم الصفحة في الرسالة، ثم الراوي الأعلى، ثم حكم الحديث، إذا حكم على الحديث، وكان هناك رأي للأئمة في حكمهم على الحديث يذكر الباحث ذلك أو الاكتفاء برأي الائمة في الحكم علي الحديث بالاتفاق مع المشرف.
*ثالثا: فهرس المصادر والمراجع:* هناك رايان في ذلك: 
1-بعضم يرى أن يتم وضع فهرس الموضوعات في آخر البحث.
2-والبعض يري أن يكون فهرس المراجع والمصادر في آخر البحث
والافضل عند الدكتور – هو وضع فهرس الموضوعات في آخر البحث.

للأمانة تم اختصار بعض الفقرات وأضفتها من كتاب د. عبد الوهاب أبو سليمان، وكتاب د. حلمي صابر لمزيد من الإيضاح والبيان.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أمور تم ذكرها لأن الدكتور ذكرها في المحاضرات:
1-لكي تظهر شخصيتك في البحث وليتضح أن هذا الباحث والحمد لله قارئ متوسع في بحثه يجب ان يكون لديك ابتكار في بحثك، ولا تكون مجرد ناقل من الكتب، وأن كان لابد فمن الممكن أن تستأنس بالقليل مما كتبه السابقون في هذا الموضوع، لتصل إلى ما تريد وأن يكون لديك الجديد المتميز الذي خالفت فيه من سبقك.
2-كل (الصواب معظم) مخطوطات الحديث مخدومة، ومطبوعة، ومحققة، ونادرا لما تجد مخطوط غير محقق.
3-إذا كنت تريد أن تحقق كتابا حقق من قبل، أو تكتب في موضوع كتب فيه من قبل، فلا بد أن تبين في خطتك للقسم ما الجديد الذي سوف تأتي به أنت، وما المختلف عن كتابات وتحقيقات السابقين.
4-ما يميز تحقيق قسم الحديث لكتاب معين مثلا تحقيق كتاب (غاية الأحكام) أن المخطوط مطبوع عدة طبعات، لكن به نقص فيتم إكمال النقص، أو طبعة تجارية لا تصلح أبدا، بل وجدنا المحقق شطح شطحات لا أصل لها، فعند تحقيق القسم يعاد الأمر إلى نصابه الصحيح. 
5-تجليد الرسالة: رسالة الماجستير يجب يكون لها لون ورسالة الدكتوراه لون أخر.
6-أسهب في البدايات وأجمع مادة علمية، وتكلم في كل نقطة بإسهاب، وأجمع أدلة كما يحلو لك، ثم في النسخة الأخيرة قبل الطباعة، أختصر من غير إخلال.
7-يعقد مجلس يسمى السمنار لكل طالب على يد أعضاء القسم، وهناك ورقة أسمها ورقة السمنار يوقع عليها 10 من الأساتذة أن هذا الموضوع مجاز وموافق عليه.
8-الطالب هو من يختار المرشد، لكي ينتج معه لأنه لو أجبر عليه قد لا يوافق طبعه وميوله فيحدث تنافر وعدم إنتاج 
9-الاقتباس والقدر الذي تنقله أو تقتبسه في كل صفحة لا يزيد عن 3 أسطر والباقي كله استنتاجك أنت، والاقتباس يكون للوصول إلى نتيجة جديدة غير النتائج التي توصل الأئمة من العلماء السابقين، وذلك بسبب أن هناك أفكار ونتائج تجددت بناء على مؤلفات ألفت أو مخطوطات طبعت لم تكن مطبوعة قبل ذلك، فنريد الوصول إلى رأى الحق بإقامة الدليل على ما أكتب، واستعانة بما كتبه الأولون، فأقتبس فقط استئناسناً من مؤلفاتهم لأصل إلى نتيجتي الحتمية. 
10-بعض الأمور يفعلها المحقق لأن عمله على التحقيق لن يتم إلا بها.
أ-كما نعلم ان المحقق كاشف لا شارح الا ان الظروف تقضيه لان يبين ويوضح وأن يفصل في تخريج الحديث الذي قد يأخذ منه 3 صفحات في تخريجه على الطريقة الأكاديمية التي درسناها 
ب-إذا كان الحديث في الصحيحين فيكتفى بتخريج الحديث منهما من موضع واحد، أو مواضع متعددة عند الشيخين.
ج -أما إذا كان خارج الصحيحين فيحتاج إلى دراسة الاسناد الأصل الموجود في المخطوط، وترجمة تفصيلية للرواة مع الحكم عليهم، والاتيان بالمتابعات، والشواهد، وقد يقتضي الأمر شرح بعض المتابعات أو الشواهد وتخريجها.
د-وعندما يبين غريب الألفاظ هذا كشف، ويترجم هذا ايضا كشف، لكن العمل يقتضي ذلك.
ه-عند ترجمته للرواة لا يتوسع في ترجمة الثقات بل يكفي سطر أو سطرين، وكذلك لا يتوسع في ترجمة الضعيف الذي اتفق على ضعفه، لكن يتوسع في ترجمة الراوي المختلف عليه، فيبين التوثيق، والتضعيف للوصول إلى الرأي القاطع فيه.
11-لا بد أن يكون هناك تفاهم واحترام ومودة بين المرشد أو المشرف والطالب لأنه إذا حدث ذلك أثمر الإرشاد الأكاديمي وأوصلنا إلى بحث علمي دقيق نستطيع الكشف به عن مجهول. 
 12-توثيق المعلومة من مصدرها الأساسي مهمة أساسية مطالب بها الباحث رسميا، فمن الأمانة العلمية أن تثبت المادة العلمية لصاحبها، وإذا تصرفت فيها تصرف غير مخل تكتب بتصرف.
13-يشترط ألا يكون هناك منافع متبادلة بين الطلب وأستاذه.
14-يجب أن يكون الطالب مستقل الشخصية عن أستاذه، ففرض الرأي من الأستاذ أرجو ألا يقبله الطالب ما دام يمتلك الأدلة الصحيحة القاطعة في قضيته.
15-من صفات الباحث: الصبر، الأمانة، كثرة القراءة والاطلاع، وأن يكون ذو عقلية نيرة متفتحة، يستطيع أن يحرر مسائله أيما تحرير، وأن يصل بقضاياه إلى أدلة قاطعة للوصول إلى نتائج جديدة في أمره ومشكلته الذي يبحث فيها. 
16-يجب عليه ان يقرأ في نظم كتابة الابحاث العلمية.
17-مراجعة الرسالة ضرورية جدا قبل المناقشة، وبعد الطباعة، وقبل التسليم للجنة المناقشة.
18-يشترط على الباحث عند كتابة الآيات القرآنية ان يكتبها من المصحف بالرسم العثماني، ويجب عليه ان يقوس للآيات القرآنية بقوسين مزهرين: وهي الاقواس التي تبين ان النص الموجود بين القوسين آية قرآنية.
*الأحاديث النبوية توضع بين القوسين (الهلالين)، اما نصوص كلام العلماء والائمة توضع بين علامات "تنصيص"وهما قوسين صغيرين متجاورين من بداية النص ونهايته.
19-على الباحث عند تحقيق المخطوط ان يبذل جهده في وضع علامات الترقيم والاملاء ويستحب ان يأتي بنسخ اجتهد فيها من سبقوه في ذلك.
20-لابد ان يقدم لرسالته بذكر الرموز التي استخدمها في رسالته، ويقدم لرسالته بما سار عليه من أول بحثه إلى آخره، لأن ذكر منهج الباحث يمنع عنه أشياء كثيرة جدا من لجنة المناقشين.
21-وعلى الباحث ان يتق الله ويجعل بحثه خالص لوجه الكريم.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. تم بفضل الله.

----------

